# help with WHITNEY MASON PAT'D 1858



## pickensbob (Jan 2, 2015)

JAR IS A HALF GALLON,  AQUA IN COLOR, BOTTOM OF JAR HAS THE LETTER A AND THERE IS A NUMBER 2 ON FRONT HEEL OF JAR.  TRYING TO GET REDBOOK NUMBER,  APPEARS TO BE 2973-1,  THAT  ONLY MENTIONS A CLEAR 1/2 GALLON.  THANXS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP.  BOB


----------



## jargeezr (Jan 3, 2015)

I think you have the correct Redbook # in an unlisted color. You get to decide whether the color is aqua or some type of green while you own it. You may get an argument whatever you decide.


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 3, 2015)

thanxs for your help jargeezr,  i'll just say aqua green and see what happens.  lol


----------



## deenodean (Jan 4, 2015)

It's green aqua.. []... great jar. That deserves a mention in Redbook 12


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 4, 2015)

thanxs deenodean,  green aqua it is.  [][]


----------

